# video?



## shawnlee (Sep 6, 2007)

any1 got videos for blindfold toturial?.... i cant understand the reading 1


----------



## clincher (Sep 6, 2007)

Have u searched in youtube? I found a good method explained by elimescube theres also another one of the same method explained better.


----------



## tim (Sep 6, 2007)

KingOfTheCubes posted a 3-cycle tutorial.

But the most important part in learning a bld method is playing around with your own cube. I don't think you will fully understand it by just reading a guide or watching a video.


----------

